# Deuxieme fenêtre



## Gogaule (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir à tous .

j'ai créé deux fenetre dans un projet .
Impossible de faire apparaitre cette deuxieme fenêtre apres compilation ??


----------



## Didier Guillion (17 Janvier 2008)

Gogaule a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous .
> 
> j'ai créé deux fenetre dans un projet .
> Impossible de faire apparaitre cette deuxieme fenêtre apres compilation ??




Euhh... Un peu vague non ? Quel type de projet ?

Cordialement


----------



## Gogaule (17 Janvier 2008)

Oui 
projet cocoa appli
deux fenetres de créees avec IB une seule s'ouvre après compil


----------



## Gogaule (17 Janvier 2008)

Hum .....
J' étais encore dans la lune ..........
Merci !


----------



## Gogaule (17 Janvier 2008)

Que veut dire ce message ?????
Merci !


----------



## molgow (17 Janvier 2008)

Je te conseille vivement de donner immédiatement toutes les infos nécessaires, tout le monde y gagnera (en temps).


----------



## Gogaule (18 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour bonjour .
Mon probleme est que je pense faire des choses .......
Bon que veulent dires les infos de la fenetre de compile .
Je vais re-essayer  de mettre une piece jointe :


----------



## Gogaule (18 Janvier 2008)

Un autre message d' erreur :
error:"inscriptionsController" undeclared (first use in this Function)
si je comprends bien je doit la declarer  ou ? 
je l' ai déja fait dans le dossier .h de reference ?

Merci  d' avance .................


----------



## Mala (19 Janvier 2008)

Comprendre est le meilleurs moyen d'apprendre mais comment apprendre si on ne comprend pas ce que l'on fait?  

Si tu savais ce que tu fais tu saurais par exemple que lorsqu'on associe la datasource d'un NSTableView à un contrôleur, ce dernier doit s'occuper de fournir les informations nécessaires à l'affichage du tableau. La méthode "numberOfRowInTableView" en est un exemple parmi d'autres...  

Tout ça pour dire: pitié, il faut commencer par ouvrir un bouquin. Le meilleur conseil que l'on puisse te donner à ce stade: 
http://www.amazon.fr/Cocoa-par-pratique-Aaron-Hillegass/dp/2212112327

Pour moi, tu essayes d'écrire un livre en ayant jamais appris l'alphabet. Si tu souhaites progresser intelligemment il est important de commencer par les bases.


----------



## Gogaule (19 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour mala

Inutile de ma preciser mes lacunes , je les connais par coeur(ce sont les miennes ! ..)
Le très bon livre de Mr Hiilegas ....oui .
_Comprendre est le meilleurs moyen d'apprendre mais comment apprendre si on ne comprend pas ce que l'on fait?  _
                                                          ...mais ""sans explications de texte" ce n'est pas évident !
Voila en quelques sorte l'aide que je cherche .
Car une explication " survoleuse  et généraliste " ... =
Merci tout de même , toutes les peines font progresser ...non. [(Toutes peines)]
cordialement


----------



## Gogaule (19 Janvier 2008)

Re     Bonjour

Quelques lignes de code de ma composition  ????
Votre diagnostique  .....?????.....
c' est grave       Dr .....


----------



## Mala (19 Janvier 2008)

Gogaule a dit:


> ...mais ""sans explications de texte" ce n'est pas évident !


Bien, si tu as le livre sous la main, ouvres le au paragraphe 5 page 107 : Objets helper

Ton helper (l'objet qui "aide" ta NSTableView) et bien tu l'as déclaré comme étant ton scroresControler d'après ta copie d'écran. C'est donc a lui d'implémenter les méthodes nécessaires à la NSTableView pour afficher/modifier les données (numberOfRowInTableView, objectValueForTableColumn, setObjectValue, etc).
C'est expliqué noir sur blanc page 108 avec un cas concret en prime. Je doute que l'on puisse faire plus explicite sur un forum.

Concernant la dernière capture avec ton code, cela ne fait que confirmer mes dires précédents. Tu joues aux apprentis sorciers sans maîtriser tes potions. Rien de méchant dans mes propos, je veux juste te faire comprendre que tu as du mal à mettre en oeuvre la "page 108" parce que tu n'as pas assimilé les pages précédentes. Si tu as cet excellent livre sous le coude, je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de le reprendre du début à tête reposée. C'est je pense l'un des meilleurs ouvrages en la matière et qui plus est en Français. Ne passes aucun paragraphe sans en avoir compris les tenants et les aboutissants. Souvent sur le coup on se dit "ouhai c'est bon j'ai compris" mais une fois le bouquin dans le tiroir on est incapable d'être autonome. Donc prends aussi le temps de mettre en oeuvre les exemples proposés afin de bien encrer les concepts dans ton esprit. Si tu as cette démarche, je pense que nombre d'entre nous serons prêts à t'aider si tu coinces sur certaines parties. 

Maintenant, tu peux aussi t'entêter en continuant à débarquer sur un forum de prog et en disant juste : j'arrive pas à afficher deux fenêtres, c'est normal doc? Mais je doute que ce soit la solution qui te permette d'avancer. Il te faut de l'ordre et de la méthode. La résolution de chaque lacune est une marche nécessaire à franchir pour passer à l'étape suivante.

Voilà, j'espère que tu comprends bien que je ne dis pas ça pour t'enfoncer mais pour t'aider à avancer.


----------



## Gogaule (19 Janvier 2008)

Mercihttp://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/zen.gif
Merci.
Je me repete   mais seul c'est dure .
Pour les fenêtres  Hum... !
Je vais relire ce chapitre  ,  et les autres .
Une question tout de même :
est-il possible d'ecrire directement des données dans tableau à la manière d' un tableur ou doit -on passer par une autre fenêtre .exp : 
N° Noms Scores  qui renvoies le données dans un tableau ......
pas trouvé de réponses ou d'exemples .
Cordialement


----------



## Mala (19 Janvier 2008)

Gogaule a dit:


> est-il possible d'ecrire directement des données dans tableau à la manière d' un tableur ou doit -on passer par une autre fenêtre .exp :


Oui tout a fait. Cela est d'ailleurs évoqué page 108. La dernière méthode présentée est:

```
- (void)tableView:(NSTableView*)aTableView
   setObjectValue:(id)anObject
   forTableColumn:(NSTableColumn*)aTableColumn
              row:(int)rowIndex
{
     //
     // Ici le code qui va modifier par exemple notre NSMutableArray qui nous sert à stocker
     // les informations de chaque ligne du tableau
     //
}
```
C'est elle que l'objet helper doit implémenter si l'on souhaite pouvoir modifier les cellules comme une ficher excel par exemple.


----------



## Gogaule (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour
Mala   que pense tu de ce morceau de code ?
Merci d'avance .


----------



## Gogaule (21 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai un problème dans , mon implantation .............ça ne marche pas .

```
+ (void)intialize {
	[self setKeys:[NSArray arrayWithObject:@"numero",@"nom",@"score",@"total",@"classement", nil]triggerChangeNotificationsForDependentKey:@"balance"];
}
```


```
/: error: too many arguments to function '#'obj_type_ref' not supported by pp_c_expression#'
```
Je n'arrive pas à initiatisé les columns.
Merci 
Cordialement.


----------



## Gogaule (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous   z'est  toutes .
Oui ; j'essaye de parametrer une chose inexistante dans mon projet  ,  dure dure .
Petit à petit je comprends ... mes erreurs   pschittttttt   ne riez pas un peu d'indulgence que diable, vous n'avez pas appris , vous ? 
Connaitriez-vous une "Francization"de l'exemple (ancien) d' iSpend ?? 
cordialementavous .


----------



## Gogaule (25 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour .
Dites certaines parties du codes d'un logiciel sont "standard"  donc si je transpose cette partie cela devrait fonctionner ? 
Ex : NSMutableArray    que dois-je ajouter au 3 méthodes ?
Merci !


----------

